# BC fab bolt in airride kits 58-65&66-68 impalas



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Hooked up with these guys for my homies project. Shout out to jay, appreciate the help with the kit we ordered from you. Give them some love. Bcfab.com. Relentless jay is the man to talk to.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Jahlg said:


> Hooked up with these guys for my homies project. Shout out to jay, appreciate the help with the kit we ordered from you. Give them some love. Bcfab.com. Relentless jay is the man to talk to.


much love brother


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*HEY ITS RELENTLESS JAY*

*Ive been in the airride and cutom car world for years, from fbirides to americanpastimes, im @ **www.bcfab.com** check out some of our kits,90% of our product is made in house* *GIVE ME A CALL @ THE SHOP 916-944-3916 OR PM ME *


*10% OFF THE WEBSITE $ FOR LAY IT LOW CUSTOMERS *


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 58-64 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 2*


*Retail Price:* $1,599.00 *Your Savings:* $300.00 *Your Price:* $1,399.00
*On sale: * $1,299.00

*TAKE 10% OFF 
+ SHIPPING 

*The '58 - '64 Chevy full-size platform has always been popular in the custom scene, and as values keep climbing you want to make sure you keep your car's value as you modify it! We've carefully assembled this kit using the best components in the industry to make sure your car retains its value while giving you a slammed stance and a comfortable ride. Designed for easy installation, our mounting brackets require minimal cutting/drilling for installation, and your car can easily be reverted to stock with little indication it was ever modified, should you desire a fully-restored look later on.
*Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*8 3/8" Electric Valves*- 250 psi rating, 4.5cV (FAST response!), virtually bulletproof (8 included for four corner independent control)
 -*Viair* *380 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AVS* *7 switch control box*- this handheld controller hides easily and fits nicely in the palm of your hand.
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and axle.
-*Front shock relocator bracket set*- moves your shocks to the outside of your control arms.

This LEVEL 2 system uses the same airbags and brackets from our LEVEL 1 kit, but gives you larger lines with electric valves for a faster response when you hit your switch to lift or drop. The dash-mounted control panel gets swapped out for a handheld controller that conceals easily and provides easy adjustment of each corner, as well as front, back, and all four wheels at once.

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. And of course, if you have questions along the way, we're always happy to help answer any questions that may come up! We've installed hundreds of air ride systems over the years, and we love hearing fr


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 58-64 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 3*


*Retail Price:* $1,800.00*Your Savings:* $201.00*Your Price:* $1,599.00
*TAKE 10% OFF + SHIPPING

*The '58 - '64 Chevy full-size platform has always been popular in the custom scene, and as values keep climbing you want to make sure you keep your car's value as you modify it! We've carefully assembled this kit using the best components in the industry to make sure your car retains its value while giving you a slammed stance and a comfortable ride. Designed for easy installation, our mounting brackets require minimal cutting/drilling for installation, and your car can easily be reverted to stock with little indication it was ever modified, should you desire a fully-restored look later on.
*Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*AccuAir VU4 4-way Valve Manifold*- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
 -*Viair* *380 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AVS* *7 switch control box*- this handheld controller hides easily and fits nicely in the palm of your hand.
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and axle.
-*Front shock relocator bracket set*- moves your shocks to the outside of your control arms.
Our *LEVEL 3* kit builds upon *LEVEL 2* specs, but upgrades the individual air valves for an AccuAir VU4 manifold valve for a simpler and more compact installation with less plumbing and wiring.

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. And of course, if you have questions along the way, we're always happy to help answer any questions that may come up! We've installed hundreds of air ride systems over the years, and we love hearing from our customers.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 58-64 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 4*



*Retail Price:* $2,950.00 *Your Savings:* $551.00 *Your Price:* $2,599.00
*On sale: * $2,399.00










The '58 - '64 Chevy full-size platform has always been popular in the custom scene, and as values keep climbing you want to make sure you keep your car's value as you modify it! We've carefully assembled this kit using the best components in the industry to make sure your car retains its value while giving you a slammed stance and a comfortable ride. Designed for easy installation, our mounting brackets require minimal cutting/drilling for installation, and your car can easily be reverted to stock with little indication it was ever modified, should you desire a fully-restored look later on.
*Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*AccuAir VU4 4-way Valve Manifold*- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
 -*Viair* *480 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AccuAir eLevel Ride Height Control System*- height sensors at each wheel let you program 3 pre-set ride heights; handheld digital controller allows you to adjust your height at the touch of a button!
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and axle.
-*Front shock relocator bracket set*- moves your shocks to the outside of your control arms.
Our *LEVEL 4* kit represents the way we'd build your ride if it was ours! In this case, Viair 480C air compressors and an AccuAir valve manifold with their eLevel automatic ride control, with everything else from the *LEVEL 3* system carried over. Sure, you can still spend more money on chrome air tanks and such, but the equipment in this package is the highest quality for your ride!

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. And of course, if you have questions along the way, we're always happy to help answer any questions that may come up! We've installed hundreds of air ride systems over the years, and we love hearing from our customers.


  


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Do work son! Have I told you that I love that ride


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 1965 - 1970 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 2*

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 1965 - 1970 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 2*

*Part Number BK511A
*
*Retail Price:* $1,600.00*Your Savings:* $251.00*Your Price:* $1,349.00
TAKE 10% OFF + SHIPPING







*The '65-'70 Chevy Impala has been gaining popularity over the past several years, and you want to be sure to keep its value as you modify it! We've carefully assembled this kit using the best components in the industry to make sure your car retains its value while giving you a slammed stance and a comfortable ride. Designed for easy installation, our mounting brackets require minimal cutting/drilling for installation, and your car can easily be reverted to stock with little indication it was ever modified, should you desire a fully-restored look later on.
Here's what's included:

-Air Lift Dominator airbags- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
-8 3/8" Electric Valves- 250 psi rating, 4.5cV (FAST response!), virtually bulletproof (8 included for four corner independent control)
-Viair 380 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack- includes two 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
-5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
-50' roll of 3/8" DOT approved air line
-Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
-AVS 7 switch control box- this handheld controller hides easily and fits nicely in the palm of your hand.
-Front airbag bracket set- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-Rear airbag bracket set- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and axle.

This LEVEL 2 system uses the same airbags and brackets from our LEVEL 1 kit, but gives you larger lines with electric valves for a faster response when you hit your switch to lift or drop. The dash-mounted control panel gets swapped out for a handheld controller that conceals easily and provides easy adjustment of each corner, as well as front, back, and all four wheels at once.

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. And of course, if you have questions along the way, we're always happy to help answer any questions that may come up! We've installed hundreds of air ride systems over the years, and we love hearing from our customers.








*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*The '65-'70 Chevy Impala has been gaining popularity over the past several years, and*


*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 1965 - 1970 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 3*











*Part Number BK511B

*
*Retail Price:* $1,800.00*Your Savings:* $201.00*Your Price:* $1,599.00


*TAKE 10% OFF THE SALE PRICE 
+ SHIPPING




**The '65-'70 Chevy Impala has been gaining popularity over the past several years, and you want to be sure to keep its value as you modify it! We've carefully assembled this kit using the best components in the industry to make sure your car retains its value while giving you a slammed stance and a comfortable ride. Designed for easy installation, our mounting brackets require minimal cutting/drilling for installation, and your car can easily be reverted to stock with little indication it was ever modified, should you desire a fully-restored look later on.
**Here's what's included:
 *
*-Air Lift Dominator airbags- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -AccuAir VU4 4-way Valve Manifold- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
 -Viair 380 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack- includes two 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -50' roll of 3/8" DOT approved air line
 -Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -AVS 7 switch control box- this handheld controller hides easily and fits nicely in the palm of your hand.
-Front airbag bracket set- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-Rear airbag bracket set- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and axle.
*
*Our LEVEL 3 kit builds upon LEVEL 2 specs, but upgrades the individual air valves for an AccuAir VU4 manifold valve for a simpler and more compact installation with less plumbing and wiring.
*
*We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. And of course, if you have questions along the way, we're always happy to help answer any questions that may come up! We've installed hundreds of air ride systems over the years, and we love hearing from our customers.


*
 


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 1965 - 1970 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 4*


*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 1965 - 1970 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 4*











*Part Number BK511C*

*Retail Price:* $3,000.00*Your Savings:* $521.00*Your Price:*  $2,479.00
*TAKE 10% THE SALE PRICE 
+ SHIPPING 





*
*The '65-'70 Chevy Impala has been gaining popularity over the past several years, and you want to be sure to keep its value as you modify it! We've carefully assembled this kit using the best components in the industry to make sure your car retains its value while giving you a slammed stance and a comfortable ride. Designed for easy installation, our mounting brackets require minimal cutting/drilling for installation, and your car can easily be reverted to stock with little indication it was ever modified, should you desire a fully-restored look later on.

Here's what's included:
 **-Air Lift Dominator airbags- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -AccuAir VU4 4-way Valve Manifold- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
 -Viair 480 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack- includes two 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -50' roll of 3/8" DOT approved air line
 -Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -AccuAir eLevel Ride Height Control System- height sensors at each wheel let you program 3 pre-set ride heights; handheld digital controller allows you to adjust your height at the touch of a button!
-Front airbag bracket set- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-Rear airbag bracket set- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and axle.
-Front shock relocator bracket set- moves your shocks to the outside of your control arms.*
*Our LEVEL 4 kit represents the way we'd build your ride if it was ours! In this case, Viair 480C air compressors and an AccuAir valve manifold with their eLevel automatic ride control, with everything else from the LEVEL 3 system carried over. Sure, you can still spend more money on chrome air tanks and such, but the equipment in this package is the highest quality for your ride!
*
*We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. And of course, if you have questions along the way, we're always happy to help answer any questions that may come up! We've installed hundreds of air ride systems over the years, and we love hearing from our customers.
*


 


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 64-69 Lincoln Continental - LEVEL 2*

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 64-69 Lincoln Continental - LEVEL 2*

*Part Number BK578A

*
*Retail Price:* $2,500.00 *Your Savings:* $251.00 *Your Price:* $2,349.00
*On sale: * $2,249.00

*take 10% the sale price 
+ shipping 



*
If you've been wanting to lay your Continental on the ground, but were scared away by the custom fabrication or the price to have it done, your wait has come to an end!

This kit is designed for ease of installation and a smooth ride. The front and rear suspension components bolt into many of the factory mounting points, and require only minimal welding to secure a few of the brackets to the axle and lower control arms. *Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*8 3/8" Electric Valves*- 250 psi rating, 4.5cV (FAST response!), virtually bulletproof (8 included for four corner independent control)
 -*Viair* *380 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AVS* *7 switch control box*- this handheld controller hides easily and fits nicely in the palm of your hand.
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear 4 link system*- designed to replace your leaf springs to locate your axle on your frame, and incorporates the air spring mounts.
This LEVEL 2 system uses the same airbags and brackets from our LEVEL 1 kit, but gives you larger lines with electric valves for a faster response when you hit your switch to lift or drop. The dash-mounted control panel gets swapped out for a handheld controller that conceals easily and provides easy adjustment of each corner, as well as front, back, and all four wheels at once.

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. Feel free to ask any questions about putting this kit in and we'll be happy to assist! We love hearing from our customers and seeing their projects come together.



*
*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 64-69 Lincoln Continental - LEVEL 3*

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 64-69 Lincoln Continental - LEVEL 3*

*Part Number BK578B

*
*Retail Price:* $2,650.00*Your Savings:* $201.00*Your Price:* $2,449.00

*TAKE 10% OFF THE SALE PRICE + SHIPPING

*

If you've been wanting to lay your Continental on the ground, but were scared away by the custom fabrication or the price to have it done, your wait has come to an end!

This kit is designed for ease of installation and a smooth ride. The front and rear suspension components bolt into many of the factory mounting points, and require only minimal welding to secure a few of the brackets to the axle and lower control arms. *Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*AccuAir VU4 4-way Valve Manifold*- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
 -*Viair* *380 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AVS* *7 switch control box*- this handheld controller hides easily and fits nicely in the palm of your hand.
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear 4 link system*- designed to replace your leaf springs to locate your axle on your frame, and incorporates the air spring mounts.
Our *LEVEL 3* kit builds upon *LEVEL 2* specs, but upgrades the individual air valves for an AccuAir VU4 manifold valve for a simpler and more compact installation with less plumbing and wiring.

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. Feel free to ask any questions about putting this kit in and we'll be happy to assist! We love hearing from our customers and seeing their projects come together.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 64-69 Lincoln Continental - LEVEL 4*

[h=1]Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 64-69 Lincoln Continental - LEVEL 4[/h]*Part Number BK578C

*
*Retail Price:* $3,800.00 *Your Savings:* $501.00 *Your Price:* $3,499.00
*On sale: * $3,299.00

*TAKE 10% OFF THE SALE PRICE

+ SHIPPING





*
*If you've been wanting to lay your Continental on the ground, but were scared away by the custom fabrication or the price to have it done, your wait has come to an end!

This kit is designed for ease of installation and a smooth ride. The front and rear suspension components bolt into many of the factory mounting points, and require only minimal welding to secure a few of the brackets to the axle and lower control arms.

**Here's what's included:
 
* *-Air Lift Dominator airbags- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -AccuAir VU4 4-way Valve Manifold- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
 -Viair 480 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack- includes two 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -50' roll of 3/8" DOT approved air line
 -Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -AccuAir eLevel Ride Height Control System- height sensors at each wheel let you program 3 pre-set ride heights; handheld digital controller allows you to adjust your height at the touch of a button!
-Front airbag bracket set- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-Rear 4 link system- designed to replace your leaf springs to locate your axle on your frame, and incorporates the air spring mounts.*
*Our LEVEL 4 kit represents the way we'd build your ride if it was ours! In this case, Viair 480C air compressors and an AccuAir valve manifold with their eLevel automatic ride control, with everything else from the LEVEL 3 system carried over. Sure, you can still spend more money on chrome air tanks and such, but the equipment in this package is the highest quality for your ride!*
*We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. Feel free to ask any questions about putting this kit in and we'll be happy to assist! We love hearing from our customers and seeing their projects come together.*


*

*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

What are the options on a macpherson strut car?


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*ILL BE AT GOODGUYS CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND COME BY THE BOOTH ABND SAY HI*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Fuck, should have bought from you! Next kit for sure!


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

They sure got whatever a fellow cruiser who wants his to drop the right way! Great group of brothas. Hit them up, and ask for my homie jay.


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh man, I gotta stop posting after I take an ambien to sleep! Don't recall my post! Ttt


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Jahlg said:


> Oh man, I gotta stop posting after I take an ambien to sleep! Don't recall my post! Ttt[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL all good thanks for the hommie


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

GOOD GUYS


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

WE ARE A RIDE TECH DEALER


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Mr. B (May 31, 2014)

So what is the Christmas special for the 64 that needs bags


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Call the shop. Ask for relentless jay,and tell him joe from motor city chapter sent you.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Mr. B said:


> So what is the Christmas special for the 64 that needs bags


PM SENT $$$$


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*WE ARE A AIR LIFT DEALER AS WELL*


----------



## reese79 (Aug 21, 2014)

Looking to order a Level 3 kit for my 1960 Biscayne before the new years. Any deal going on? thanks


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

reese79 said:


> Looking to order a Level 3 kit for my 1960 Biscayne before the new years. Any deal going on? thanks



PM SENT


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Anything for a 57


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

indyzmosthated said:


> Anything for a 57


WE ARE WORKING ON A FULL BOLT IN KIT SHOULD BE DONE IN A FEW WEEKS


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Wanttobuy (Jan 6, 2014)

Looking to bag my bubbletop, any good deals on the level 4 with slam bags? Let me know please.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Wanttobuy said:


> Looking to bag my bubbletop, any good deals on the level 4 with slam bags? Let me know please.


pm sent


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Jay, did you ever get a copy of the install diagram for the Level 1 kit?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Jay, did you ever get a copy of the install diagram for the Level 1 kit?



pm sent


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*BCFAB, NEW WISH BONE REAR SET UP WITH WELD IN NOTCH 58-64 IMPALAS*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you sir!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*WWW.BCFAB.COM*

LAYING BODY WITH OUR NEW WISHBONE SET UP AND WELD IN CNOTCH 




HIT US UP @ www.bcfab.com


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

car looks dope as usual!


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

What's the difference between your level 1 kits and the rest I noticed the level 1 had no electric valves I'm getting ready to bag my 65 cadi coupe


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*INFO*



Heritage Fred said:


> What's the difference between your level 1 kits and the rest I noticed the level 1 had no electric valves I'm getting ready to bag my 65 cadi coupe


All of are brackets are made in houses, its a good quality product.

And yes There are many good kits out there.

I would say go level #2 you be stoked Im not a fan of level #1


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> All of are brackets are made in houses, its a good quality product.
> 
> And yes There are many good kits out there.
> 
> I would say go level #2 you be stoked Im not a fan of level #1


Why are you not a fan of level 1?


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> All of are brackets are made in houses, its a good quality product.
> 
> And yes There are many good kits out there.
> 
> I would say go level #2 you be stoked Im not a fan of level #1


I'm pretty much set on buying fun you guys but does level 2 come with air gauges


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Still LOVE that deuce Jay......:thumbsup:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*INFO*



Mr Gee said:


> Why are you not a fan of level 1?



*GAUGES LEAK, AND I DRIVE OLD CARS MY SELF, LAST THING I WANA WORRY ABOUT IS ANOTHER GAUGE, JUST MY THOUGHT, 

*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*INFO*



Heritage Fred said:


> I'm pretty much set on buying fun you guys but does level 2 come with air gauges


I CAN DO THAT BUT LIKE I SAID NOT A FAN OF GAUGES,


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*YO*



Team CCE said:


> Still LOVE that deuce Jay......:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> *MUCH RESPECT, THANK YOU*


----------



## reese79 (Aug 21, 2014)

Props to BC Fab and Jay. Scored the level 3 kit for my 60 post and I'm hyped on how everything hooked up and ended up. Thanks homie


----------



## reese79 (Aug 21, 2014)

60


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful ride homie


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*POPS 59 EDSEL FROM RELENTLESS C.C.*



AIR LIFT AUTO PILOT V2, WITH SLAMS


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*WWW.BCFAB.COM*


----------



## Mr. B (May 31, 2014)

Just ordered my level IDK will call it 5 plus or minus!!! Point is Jay is the man: customers service check, sound advice check, saved me money check check.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Gotta see more of that roof. When that happen?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

reese79 said:


> 60


Badass bro!


----------



## Wanttobuy (Jan 6, 2014)

What is the difference between dominator bags and slam bags, And what do you recommend?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Wanttobuy said:


> What is the difference between dominator bags and slam bags, And what do you recommend?


 PM SENT


----------



## kiko77 (Jun 16, 2015)

*1977 Impala*

Thanks BC fab for the level 2 kit. Here some pic of my 77 Impala.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Yo im back guys lost my pass word,*


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome back. This site is pretty dead homie. Just a bunch of clowning.


----------

